# wireless 3945abg doesn't work



## sammael2010 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi, fisrt of all sorry for my bad english, i am new in freebsd and try to configure my wireless card


```
# lspci | grep Network
Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
```

For now, i want to conect to WEP(Hex[0-9/A-F]) or WEP (Shared/Restricted).

when the first option in the boot time is selected the notebook load some things and display this message:


```
wpi0 could not allocate memory resource
```

and after the notebook is reboot   

then, i have choose the second option(no acpi) at the boot time
But, whatever option choosen the wireless dont work.


```
#dmesg | grep wpi
wpi0: <Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG> mem 0xb0200000-0xb0200fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci2
wpi0: Driver Revision 20071127
wpi0: Hardware Revision (0x1)
wpi0: Regulatory Domain: MoW1
wpi0: Hardware Type: B
wpi0: Hardware Revision: ?
wpi0: SKU does support 802.11a
wpi0: [ITHREAD]
```


```
#nano loader.conf 
snd_hda_load="YES"
if_wpi_load="YES"
wlan_load="YES"
wlan_amrr_load="YES"
firmware_load="YES"
wpifw_load="YES"
wlan_xauth_load="YES"
legal.intel_wpi.license_ack=1
```


```
# nano rc.conf
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Sat Apr  3 19:14:32 2010
# Created: Sat Apr  3 19:14:32 2010
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
hostname="salyut7.ifm.umich.mx"
ifconfig_rl0="DHCP"
inetd_enable="YES"
keymap="us.iso"
nfs_client_enable="YES"
nfs_server_enable="YES"
rpcbind_enable="YES"
saver="fire"
sshd_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
gdm_enable="YES"
wlans_wpi0="wlan0"
background_dhclient="YES"
```


```
#wpa_supplicant 
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
ctrl_interface_group=wheel
+ap_scan=1
+eapol_version=1
+fast_reauth=1
network={ 
ssid="DBMX" 
scan_ssid=1 
key_mgmt=NONE 
wep_tx_keyidx=0 
wep_key0=1234567890   [B](THIS KEY IS IN HEX )[/B] ï¿½jr
}
```

I write dhclient wlan0, but nothing 


```
#ifconfig
wpi0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
	ether 00:13:02:c0:05:28
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
	status: no carrier
rl0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=8<VLAN_MTU>
	ether 00:16:36:5f:4c:9e
	media: Ethernet autoselect (none)
	status: no carrier
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 a few minutes 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
wlan0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 00:13:02:c0:05:28
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
	status: no carrier
	ssid "" channel 1 (2412 Mhz 11b)
	country US authmode OPEN privacy OFF txpower 0 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60
	bintval 0
```

If i wait for a few minutes and write 


```
# dmesg | grep wpi 
wpi0: <Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG> mem 0xb0200000-0xb0200fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci2
wpi0: Driver Revision 20071127
wpi0: Hardware Revision (0x1)
wpi0: Regulatory Domain: MoW1
wpi0: Hardware Type: B
wpi0: Hardware Revision: ?
wpi0: SKU does support 802.11a
wpi0: [ITHREAD]
wpi0: timeout resetting Tx ring 1
wpi0: timeout resetting Tx ring 3
wpi0: timeout resetting Tx ring 4
wpi0: timeout waiting for adapter to initialize
wpi0: A problem occurred loading the firmware to the driver.:q
```
Greetings


----------



## sammael2010 (Apr 5, 2010)

anybody need more information?.
I using freebsd 8.


----------



## outsid3r (Apr 7, 2010)

I had the same problem yesterday but now it's solved. wpi0 is not associated, but it should. Try to do the following things in manual:


```
#ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev wpi0
#ifconfig wlan0 up
```

check if wpi0 becomes associated. btw, why you're using wep key instead wpa?


----------

